
Concurrent Tries with Efficient Non-Blocking Snapshots (2012) [pdf] - miolini
http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~prokopec/ctries-snapshot.pdf
======
profquail
Code from the paper:
[https://github.com/axel22/Ctries](https://github.com/axel22/Ctries)

------
jkot
That looks good. It is a trie with optional compression. I might add it to
MapDB.

~~~
eyan
Hi @jkot. I am a fan of MapDB. Thank you. I know this is off topic but I'm
putting it in here anyway.

~~~
jkot
Thanks.

